
Does our model weigh the same as a duck? - jey_opnbnch
https://opnbnch.substack.com/p/does-our-model-weigh-the-same-as
======
jey_opnbnch
Biased benchmarks run rampant in ligand-based molecular property prediction.
This write-up examines whether we are complicit with this trend in our prior
analysis "Predicting hERG liability in novel chemical space."[1]

[1] [https://opnbnch.substack.com/p/predicting-herg-liability-
in-...](https://opnbnch.substack.com/p/predicting-herg-liability-in-novel)

